
What is the oldest continuously operating electronic computer, and where is it? - ferenczy
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-oldest-continuously-operating-electronic-computer-and-where-is-it?share=1
======
Someone
_”This would be Voyager 1 Computer Command System turned on in July, 1977”_

Is that correct? Voyager 2 launched before Voyager 1 (August 20 versus
September 5, 1977. The numbering was chosen because Voyager 2 overtook Voyager
1), so it might have been switched on earlier, too.

Also
([https://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch6-2.html](https://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch6-2.html)):

 _”Although both CCSs are always powered, rarely are both Flight Data Systems
running, and both attitude control computers are never turned on at the same
time.”_

Can these systems be powered, but not running?
[https://www.allaboutcircuits.com/news/voyager-mission-
annive...](https://www.allaboutcircuits.com/news/voyager-mission-anniversary-
computers-command-data-attitude-control/) leaves that option open:

 _”The CCS typically remained on at all times, but the FDS would usually only
operate one at a time, and the AACS would only ever operate one at a time. The
idea was that regular dormancy of computer systems not actively in use would
help maintain the lifespan of the systems.”_

------
ngcc_hk
Interesting

